# Sellaronda 2012



## Charly779 (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

der Threadtitel sagt es quasi schon. Ich hege den Gedanken, nächstes Jahr etwas Zeit in den Dolomiten zu verbringen und da ist mir natürlich gleich die Sellaronda eingefallen (neben anderen Wünschen). Sicher ist der ein oder andere die Tour schon mal gefahren (im oder gegen den Uhrzeigersinn) und kann ein paar Eindrücke berichten, wie die Tour an sich so ist. Von der Streckencharakteristik, von der Schwierigkeit (S-Stufe) und ob man unbedingt einen Guide braucht. 

Klar, die Suche habe ich bemüht. Aber richtige Eindrücke eher nicht gefunden, nur ein paar Bilder, die nicht sicher von der Tour stammen.

In diesem Sinn - ich freue mich auf Antworten

Happy Trails
Charly


----------



## bikeseppl (19. Oktober 2011)

Hallo vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.

Servus Reiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Charly779 (19. Oktober 2011)

Danke, sowas suche ich. Allerdings will ich nicht selber jeden Berg hochkurbeln, sondern schon die Lifte nehmen.

Und braucht man echt zwingend einen Guide?


----------



## akeem (19. Oktober 2011)

Offiziell benötigt man einen Guide. Ich hatte allerdings bis jetzt noch keine Probleme (in der Nebensaison) mit der Gondel mitgenommen zu werden.

Hier noch ein paar Links:

http://www.valgardena-active.com/
Dort wird die Sellaronda per Bike regelmässig angeboten (mit Guide) für 50 mit Liftpass (25  wenn Du in einem Partnerbetrieb übernachtest)

http://www.mtb-dolomites.com/deu/index.html
Einige Touren mit ausführlicher Beschreibung, Roadbook und GPS Daten im Gebiet Val Gardena und Seiser Alm (u.a. Sellaronda)
Die Touren, die ich bis jetzt in der Gegend gefahren sind, sind alle absolut empfehlenswert !!


----------



## dubbel (19. Oktober 2011)

wir sind die runde letztes jahr gefahren ohne zu wissen, dass man einen guide braucht. 
warum braucht man denn einen guide? 
was haben wir verpasst?


----------



## Charly779 (19. Oktober 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> wir sind die runde letztes jahr gefahren ohne zu wissen, dass man einen guide braucht.
> warum braucht man denn einen guide?
> was haben wir verpasst?



Hm, auf der MTB-Dolomiten-Seite steht dann folgender Satz

"Die Tour "Sellaronda im Uhrzeigersinn" darf nur in Begleitung eines staatlich anerkannten 
 Mountainbike-Führers gefahren werden..."

Vielleicht nimmt man das nicht so genau


----------



## dede (19. Oktober 2011)

Das einzige Gezicke gibt's Hin und Wieder an der Dantercepies-Bahn, die anderen künstlichen Aufstiegshilfen machen da keine Probleme (bei den meisten war das schon immer so, neu ist dieses bikerfeundliche Gebahren lediglich bei der Col Rodella Seilbahn). Allerdings sollte man sich schon genau überlegen, ob man z.B. den Bindelweg u/o den Kolfuschger Höhenweg während der Wanderersaison untertags befahren will.......
=> Guide ist absolut nicht zwingend, wenn man aber evtl. etwas Hintergrundinfo erfahren will könnte das durchaus eine lohnende Investition darstellen!


----------



## NewMaverick (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin heuer die Sella Ronda gefahren, im Uhrzeigersinn, mit Guide.
Schon schÃ¶ne Tour, aber vielleicht bin ich etwas zu streng oder zu verwÃ¶hnt, wenn ich der Tour insgesamt nur 4 von 5 mÃ¶glichen Sternen verleihe. Klar, landschaftlich ein Traum, aber das ist in den Dolomiten wohl Ã¼berall so. Ich hatte jedenfalls das GefÃ¼hl, dass die Sella Ronda mit dem Bike nicht ganz so viel hergibt wie mit den Skiern im Winter.
Technisch groÃteils S0, max. S1 mit zwei, drei S2 Passagen, auch fÃ¼r einen "nur" durchschnittlichen Fahrer ist die Runde ohne Weiteres machbar (Da finde ich z.B. die als "Unter den Geislern" oft beschriebene Tour von St.Ulrich (in GrÃ¶den) wesentlich geiler, weil etwas anspruchsvoller, technischer und genau so schÃ¶n bei nur einer SeilbahnunterstÃ¼tzung (2.Trasse Seceda).

@ charly: Ein Guide ist nicht Pflicht. War es zwar anfangs 2011, wurde aber wieder abgeschafft. FÃ¤hrt man die Runde mit Guide zahlt man â¬ 50,00 und erhÃ¤lt dazu den Bike-Pass. FÃ¤hrt man ohne Guide summieren sich die Kosten fÃ¼r die 4 Seilbahnauffahrten auf ca. â¬ 48,00. Und man muss sich halt selber orientieren, was zwar nicht allzu schwer ist (der Verlauf ist eh ziemlich logisch), aber ein Guide kann halt je nach FahrkÃ¶nnen der Gruppe noch das ein oder andere Schmankerl mit einbauen. (Allerdings gab mir mein Guide zu verstehen, dass, wenn ich nochmals die Sella Ronda machen wollte, und das ohne Guide, dann kÃ¶nnte ich trotzdem beim TourismusbÃ¼ro den Bike-Pass um â¬ 25,00 erhalten, auch ohne Gast in der Ferienregion GrÃ¶den zu sein!)


----------



## dede (20. Oktober 2011)

Schon schöne Tour, aber vielleicht bin ich etwas zu streng oder zu verwöhnt, wenn ich der Tour insgesamt nur 4 von 5 möglichen Sternen verleihe. Klar, landschaftlich ein Traum, aber das ist in den Dolomiten wohl überall so. Ich hatte jedenfalls das Gefühl, dass die Sella Ronda mit dem Bike nicht ganz so viel hergibt wie mit den Skiern im Winter.
Technisch großteils S0, max. S1 mit zwei, drei S2 Passagen, auch für einen "nur" durchschnittlichen Fahrer ist die Runde ohne Weiteres machbar 

Da hast du in meinen Augen absolut recht! Wenn man nicht die (offiziell nicht angebotenen) spannenderen Varianten einbaut ist die Runde fahrtechnisch sehr lau und man hält sich grötenteils in bzw. auf den Skipisten auf. Das die im Sommer kaum spannend sind versteht sich wohl von selbst.... Panorama ist klassisch "dolomitisch" aber das hat man dort eben überall! Die Runde soll natürlich marketingtechnisch ein möglichst breites Publikum ansprechen, deswegen auch die klassiche "(Unter-)-Durchschnittsbiker"-Ausrichtung......
Das kann man aber auf einfache Art und Weise ändern, allerdings NICHT in der Hauptsaison, weil dann Wandererkonflikte mehr als vorprogrammiert sind


----------



## zeitweiser (23. Oktober 2011)

Guck mal hier an Tag zwei wurde die Sellaronda im Uhrzeigersinn gefahren.
Sind auch noch ein paar weiter schöne Touren dabei.

Wo kämen wir da hin wenn jeder nur noch mit Guide unterwegs sein dürfte.
Was soll der Schwachsinn denn?


----------



## Charly779 (23. Oktober 2011)

@zeitweiser
Vielen Dank, da finde ich noch Anregungen, so füllt sich die Tourwoche für das nächste Jahr 

Ob mit Guide oder ohne, tendenziell wäre es mir noch egal. Vom Geld her macht es wohl fast keinen Unterschied, sollte die Beschränkung noch bestehen, ohne Führer keine Tageskarte am Lift zu bekommen. Man könnte so evtl. auch noch ein paar Schmankerl einbauen, die auf der Standard-GPS-Route nicht drauf sind. 

Aber recht hast du insofern, als dass eine generelle Beschränkung, die Tour ohne Guide nicht fahren zu dürfen, ziemlich blöde wär...

Gruß
Charly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (23. Oktober 2011)

Wir sind ohne Lift gefahren und da stellt sich die Frage nach Guides erst gar nicht. War auf jeden Fall ein schöner langer tag auf dem Bike.


----------



## Micro767 (6. November 2011)

Hat wer Unterkunft Empfehlungen für Wolkenstein ?


----------



## vercetti07 (7. November 2011)

also da ich auch meinen sommerurlaub in wolkenstein verbracht habe, kann ich wärmstens das bikehotel linder empfehlen! eine woche urlaub mit 3 bzw. 4 geführten biketouren unterschiedlichster schwierigkeitsgrade incl. und ich kann sagen es war eine perfekte bikewoche! die touren wurden immer vorab besprochen die guides incl. chef sind super locker und nett. eine ganz klare empfehlung für biker mit urlaubsabsicht in wolkenstein!

http://www.linder.it/de/


----------



## Heiko123 (11. August 2016)

Hallo,

ich garbe den Thread einmal *mit grossen Schrecken* wieder aus.
Will in 2 Wochen die SellaRonda in beiden Richtungen befahren, dass alles OHNE den blö.. Guide.
Jetzt lese ich so, dass die Lifte da evtl. spinnen, wenn man ohne Guide angeradelt kommt.

Kann mir jemand kurz mitteilen, wie hier die aktuelle Situation 2016 ist.
Nehmen die noch jeden mit, oder sollte och mein Geld lieber in einem anderen gebiet ausgeben?

Danke


----------



## Quente (11. August 2016)

... musst du einen blö.. Guide fragen, die wissen das... die können dir auch sagen wer DEIN Geld will.


----------



## sammy12300 (11. August 2016)

Alles kein Problem! Wir waren vor zwei Wochen da und durch die übergreifende Liftkarte für das ganze Dolomitengebiet, nehmen die wirklich alle Biker mit. Es gibt auch Listen, in denen vermerkt ist, welche Bahnen Biker mitnehmen und welche nicht. Der Großteil nimmt Biker mit und auf der Sellaronda sowieso. Generell haben wir auch eher Biker in hömöopathischen Mengen getroffen und es wurde überall nett geholfen!

Tipp: Santa Croce: Den 15er Weg nach ST Cassian und einmal direkt den 7er runter wieder zum Lift!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (11. August 2016)

sammy12300 schrieb:


> Alles kein Problem! Wir waren vor zwei Wochen da und durch die übergreifende Liftkarte für das ganze Dolomitengebiet, nehmen die wirklich alle Biker mit. Es gibt auch Listen, in denen vermerkt ist, welche Bahnen Biker mitnehmen und welche nicht. Der Großteil nimmt Biker mit und auf der Sellaronda sowieso. Generell haben wir auch eher Biker in hömöopathischen Mengen getroffen und es wurde überall nett geholfen!
> 
> Tipp: Santa Croce: Den 15er Weg nach ST Cassian und einmal direkt den 7er runter wieder zum Lift!


Den 7er runter??? Den fährt man wenn, dann aufwärts. Weitere gute trails abwärts sind der 13er (mit Querung dann rüber zur Mittelstation und ggf. dann 7a) bzw. den 15b/16er rüber nach Spescia (ist eigtl. der schönste aller dort fahrbaren Trails)


----------



## rallleb (13. August 2016)

Heiko123 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich garbe den Thread einmal *mit grossen Schrecken* wieder aus.
> Will in 2 Wochen die SellaRonda in beiden Richtungen befahren, dass alles OHNE den blö.. Guide.
> ...



Ich bin die sellaronda letzte Woche im Uhrzeigersinn gefahren, absolut einzigartig und alles kein Problem, du bekommst sogar einen kleinen Plan für die Hosentasche! Bin 2 Abfahrten sogar 2x gefahren
Finde nur die Wegbeschreibung ab col rondella dürftig


----------



## Heiko123 (13. August 2016)

Danke für ide erfeulichen Infos.
Ich freu mich schon tierisch drauf, hoffe das Wetter hält bis dahin noch.


----------



## hecksel (14. August 2016)

Ich habe auch geplant Ende August nach Wolkenstein zu fahren und will dann natürlich ebenfalls die Sellaronda machen. Nach den Ausführungen hier überlege ich noch ob auf eigene Faust oder mit Guide. Deshalb habe ich noch ein paar Fragen:
Kann man in Gröden den Liftpass für alle erforderlichen Lifte kaufen oder muss man an jedem Lift eine Einzelkarte lösen?
Was kosten alle Liftfahrten zusammen ca.?
Wie schwierig ist die Runde fahrtechnisch? Ich bin normalerweise nur im Spessart und Odenwald unterwegs und höchsten einmal im Jahr in den Alpen.
Gibt es irgendwo einen GPS-Track zum runterladen?


----------



## Heiko123 (14. August 2016)

Ja, du kaufst, wie im Winter, für die ganze Region die Karte.
Denke mal, da kostet der Tagespass ca. 35€.

Gps daten gibt es: http://www.gpsies.com/mapFolder.do?id=70817

Fahrtechnisch, wenn du den Spessart ( geile Gegend) und Odenwald abgrast, dann hast du dort keine Probleme.
Meines Wissens fast alles bis S2, bis auf ein kurzes Teiletück mit S3.


----------



## Heiko123 (14. August 2016)

Sella Ronda im Uhrzeigersinn.
Variante 2

Sella Ronda gegen den Uhrzeugersinn.


----------



## rallleb (15. August 2016)

Sellaronda Karte = Tageskarte 44€


----------



## sammy12300 (15. August 2016)

Die Tour im Uhrzeigersinn ist wirklich schön. Wovon ich allerdings massiv abraten würde ist das Stück vom Sas Pordoi bis zur Straße. Das ist böse ausgefahren und eigentlich zumindest für uns nur noch schiebend möglich gewesen. Dann lieber einfach nach Canazei die Bikeparkstrecken/Downhillstrecken runter. Die fand ich wesentlich einfacher und angenehmer.

Wenn ihr von der Porto Vescovo runterkommt bietet es sich auch erst dem Verlauf zu folgen (schöner Trail, eher bergauf) und dann bei der Passtraße nicht zum Sas Pordoi hochzustrampeln, sondern schnell auf der Passtraße runter zu fahren bis zum Voodom Lift (ich meine das wäre der Name, der Sessellift mit den gelben Gondeln) und mit diesem hoch zum Sas Pordoi. Spart ein paar HM auf der Passtraße bergauf und bringt ein wenig Spaß.

Ansonsten technisch eher einfach und gut auch mit einem Hardtail zu fahren.


----------



## Andi_85 (15. August 2016)

@sammy12300 
du meinst folgenden Lift oder? 
Gilt bei diesem Lift auch das "SuperSummer-Ticket"?




Werden die Sellaronda am Samstag auch in Angriff nehmen.
Hoffe auf gutes Wetter.


----------



## sammy12300 (15. August 2016)

Ja genau den. Es gibt irgendwo eine Tabelle, wo alle Lifte eingetragen sind mit Öffnungszeiten, Season und Fahrradmitnahme ja oder nein (habe die bekommen, als ich die Karte gekauft habe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko123 (15. August 2016)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> @sammy12300
> du meinst folgenden Lift oder?
> Gilt bei diesem Lift auch das "SuperSummer-Ticket"?
> 
> ...



Hey schick mir mal ne PM.
Können uns ja evtl. mal Treffen.

Wir haben uns im _Mountain Design Hotel Eden Selva_ einquartiert.
Kommen schon am Freitag Abend runter und bleiben bis Sonntag.


----------



## Heiko123 (15. August 2016)

sammy12300 schrieb:


> Die Tour im Uhrzeigersinn ist wirklich schön. Wovon ich allerdings massiv abraten würde ist das Stück vom Sas Pordoi bis zur Straße. Das ist böse ausgefahren und eigentlich zumindest für uns nur noch schiebend möglich gewesen. Dann lieber einfach nach Canazei die Bikeparkstrecken/Downhillstrecken runter. Die fand ich wesentlich einfacher und angenehmer.



Mist, ich find auf der Karte die Bikeparkstrecken nicht. Kannst Du mal kurz helfen, danke.


----------



## Heiko123 (15. August 2016)

dede schrieb:


> Den 7er runter??? Den fährt man wenn, dann aufwärts. Weitere gute trails abwärts sind der 13er (mit Querung dann rüber zur Mittelstation und ggf. dann 7a) bzw. den 15b/16er rüber nach Spescia (ist eigtl. der schönste aller dort fahrbaren Trails)



von was redest Du, mit den Nummern?
Sind das die Liftnummern oder die Wegenummern?
(Da Liftnummer 7 ein kleiner Schlepper ist und Nr. 13 nicht zu finden ist)
Wegenummerkarte: http://www.alpenwelt-kunden.com/www/kunden/tvb_groeden/
http://sdi.provinz.bz.it/touring/


----------



## Mausoline (15. August 2016)

sammy12300 schrieb:


> ..... Dann lieber einfach nach Canazei die Bikeparkstrecken/Downhillstrecken runter. Die fand ich wesentlich einfacher und angenehmer.
> ...........



Wo ist denn der Einstieg von den Bikeparkstrecken?


----------



## dede (16. August 2016)

Oben am Rif. Belvedere => www.fassabike.com


----------



## Heiko123 (16. August 2016)

Kann noch jemand nen Tipp geben, wo abends in Wolkenstein noch gute Bike-TREFFS sind.


----------



## Quente (17. August 2016)

... dort wo sich die bl... Guides auch treffen und IHR Geld ausgeben.


----------



## Herr Latz (17. August 2016)

Quente schrieb:


> ... dort wo sich die bl... Guides auch treffen und IHR Geld ausgeben.


Schlecht geschlafen?


----------



## Heiko123 (17. August 2016)

nee, er fühlt sich wohl angegriffen, da ich meinte, dass man die Tour mit einem Guide fahren muss.
Auf dessen Trails, mit seinen Zeitfenster. --> bin hier leider doch mehr Individualist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (18. August 2016)

Heiko123 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich garbe den Thread einmal *mit grossen Schrecken* wieder aus.
> Will in 2 Wochen die SellaRonda in beiden Richtungen befahren, dass alles OHNE den blö.. Guide.
> ...



...  voller Arroganz und Überheblichkeit... desshalb


----------



## Herr Latz (18. August 2016)

Heiko123 schrieb:


> nee, er fühlt sich wohl angegriffen, da ich meinte, dass man die Tour mit einem Guide fahren muss.
> Auf dessen Trails, mit seinen Zeitfenster. --> bin hier leider doch mehr Individualist.


Schon klar, hab mich nur gewundert dass man da gleich zweimal nachhacken muss. Würde sowas auch nie mit Guide machen. Jetzt bereue ich aber schon daß ich es nicht ignoriert habe.


----------



## Heiko123 (22. August 2016)

So zusammen, bin wieder zurück.
Und muss schon sagen, das war das geilste Wochenende dieses Jahr!!

Am Samstag ging es gegen den Uhrzeigersinn, und es war schon recht anstrengend.
Auch durch die vielen Schiebpassagen und den doch sehr langen Anstieg.
ABER dafür war an diesem Tag die Aussicht gigantisch, auch durch die recht hohen anzufahrenden Aussichtspunkte.
Dafür war die Zeit recht knapp, so dass wir gegen 17:15 erst die letzte Gondel erreicht haben, am Abend hat es dann geregnet.

Dann gings am Sonntag im Uhrzeigersinn. Und es hat dann auch noch einmal kurz geregnet.
Die Route ist gegenüber der Alten doch ein einigen Stellen angepasst worden.
Es geht über schöne Trails in Wald und Alm. Teilweise naturbelassen und teilweise angelegte in Anliegerkurven.
Durch den Regen war jetzt alles schlammig und matschig, und genau das war dann auch das Geile daran.
Wir sahen abschließend aus wie die Schweine und hatten einen Heidenspaß!

Trotz ein paar Rutscher, gab es keinen ernsthaften Abstieg.

Ich werde mal die nächsten Woche die aufgezeichneten Routen 2016 hier mit einstellen.


----------



## Heiko123 (23. August 2016)

So, hier wie versprochen die *angepassten SellaRonda Tracks von 2016.*
(Wie gesagt haben sich die Tracks hier etwas geändert)

*MTB-SellaRonda gegen den Uhrzeiger 2016*

*MTB-SellaRonda im Uhrzeiger 2016*

*Faltplan, der beiden Runden inkl. Liftverzeichnis*


----------



## hecksel (24. August 2016)

Ich will die Tour im Uhrzeigersinn wahrscheinlich am Wochenende fahren. Sind die von Dir hochgeladenen und angepassten Tracks nun die offizielle Runde oder bist Du aus bestimmten Gründen von der normalen Route abgewichen?


----------



## Masberg (24. August 2016)

@Heiko123 wie würdest du den Abschnitt zwischen Porta Vecovo und der Talstation vom Fodom Lift beschreiben. Ist das spaßiger Trail oder langweiliger Forstweg? Überlege das Teilstück in eine eigene Runde einzubauen. Laut openstreetmp gibt es z.B. keinen weg in dem markierten Bereich des Kartenausschnitts. Ist da was neues?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko123 (24. August 2016)

@hecksel: Nein, das war die offizielle Runde, welche auch so ausgeschildert war.

@Masberg: An dieser Stelle geht ein schöner angelegter Trail über die Alm zum Lift. Es geht erst ein Forstweg runter, welcher dann gekennzeichnet, in diesen Trail einmündet.

Habe oben noch den Link zum Faltplan dazugehängt, welchen man an der Liftstation bekommt.


----------



## mg! (27. August 2016)

Ist die Runde so gut ausgeschildert,dass man sie ohne GPS findet ?


----------



## Waldbeiker (30. August 2016)

Ich denke mit oder ohne Guide soll jeder selbst entscheiden.
In Campitello im Fassatal haben meine Familie und ich 2013 Urlaub gemacht.
Damals hab ich für einen Guide + Lift 39 Euro gezahlt und der Tag war echt gut.
Wir waren zu zweit unterwegs und so konnte der Guide mir neben tolle Trails auch noch ein wenig Fahrtechnik
beibringen.
Viele Gruppen mit Guide habe dann beim Wandern auch gesehen, aber das ganze sah sehr steril nach Massenabfertigung aus, 10 - 20 Biker fahren einem Guide nach.
Als Wintersportler war es ein tolles Gefühl zum ersten Mal mit Bike in den Sessellift einzusteigen und nur abwärts auf Trails und Skipiste
runter zu düsen.


----------



## Quente (30. August 2016)

... es ging mir nur um die Aussage.


Heiko123 schrieb:


> ...OHNE den blö.. Guide...



																  .


----------



## Heiko123 (30. August 2016)

mg! schrieb:


> Ist die Runde so gut ausgeschildert,dass man sie ohne GPS findet ?


Ja, im Uhrzeigersinn schon.
Gegen den Uhrzeigersinn, ist es sehr dürftig ausgeschildert, da wäre ein navi gut.
Reicht aber auch das Handy, nit locus dafür.


----------



## Heiko123 (30. August 2016)

Quente schrieb:


> ... es ging mir nur um die Ausage	.


Wird das jetzt zum running gag?
.... sterile Tour.....


----------



## Heiko123 (27. September 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

wer wissen will, wie die beiden Runden heuer (2016) verlaufen sind, kann sich gerne ein Bild hier machen.

1. Tag Gegen den Uhrzeigersinn





2. Tag Im Uhrzeigersinn





Viel Spass
Heiko


----------



## Heiko123 (8. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

hab ne Anfrage per PM bekommen, möchte aber hier im Forum darauf antworten, so dass es alle lesen können.



> hi ...
> 
> Habe gesehen dass ihr die Stella ronda gemacht habt letztes Jahr. Wir haben es dieses Jahr auch vor .. zu zweit . Ohne Guide. Sollte machbar sein oder ?
> Kann ich einfach deine GPS Daten nehme aus dem Forum. Oder so wie sie im Internet sonst zu finden sind?
> ...


1. JA, die Tour ist ohne Guide machbar. im Uhrzeigersinn auch gut ausgeschildert.
- an den Liftstationen gibt es auch die Bikekarte, welche ich hier als Foto mit dran habe zur Orientierung
2. Ja Du kannst meine nehmen, sind die alten Live-Daten bzw. auch kombinieren/anpassen mit dem aus dem Netz
3. Wir waren 19. - 21.August dort übers Wochenende
es sind zwar einige Radl unterwegs, aber mehr die Akku-Tretter auf den Chickeways. Auf den Trails hatten wir unsere Ruhe und konnten das eine oder andere ohne Zeitdruck ausprobieren.
Auf den grossen Wegen müsst Ihr aber auf die Wandere Rücksicht nehmen!! und ihnen auch die Vorfahrt lassen, da wir gemerkt haben, dass sie mit allem rechnen was vor ihnen auf dem Weg liegt (Handykucker) aber nicht was von vorn kommt.
4. Wir sind morgens gemütlich ab 10:00 Uhr los, war aber im nachhinein zu spät. Da wir einen Schnitt von 11km/h hatten, sind wir auch recht spät (letzte Gondel beachten!!) und mit bissl Stress zurück. Also lieber früher los und mehr Zeit (Pausen) haben.
5. anbei unser Hotel:* Mountain Design Hotel Eden Selva*
sehr nettes Personal, eigenen Fahrradkeller und ganz wichtig !!! eine eigene Dusche im Keller
wir hatten höflich gefragt, ob wir Sonntag noch mal bei ihnen duschen dürfen, was mit einem Lächeln bejaht worden ist
und das war auch nötig, wir sahen aus wie die kleinen Schweinchen

Nach ein Tipp:
Gegen den Uhrzeiger ist landschaftlich am schönsten und sollte dann auch an einem wunderbaren sonnigen Tag stattfinden.
Hier kann man (wir habens nicht gemacht, da vorher nicht gewusst) einen Umweg zur Gondel auf das grosse Tableau mit nehmen und die Aussicht geniessen.
Im Uhrzeigersinn, gibt es einige Bikeparks entlang den Lift, die kann man, wenn man früh losfährt und Zeit hat (hatten wir ja nicht), auch gelcih mitnehmen und runterbolzen.

*Noch ein Verpflegungstipp:*
Denkt dran Ihr seit in Südtirol unterwegs, da gibt es den besten Speck, Käse und Vinschgl !!
Hier sollte man nicht in eine Kneipe gehen, sondern (wie wir es gemacht haben) sich die obigen Utensillien besorgt und dann an einem der schönen Orte auf den Berg setzten und eine zümpftige Brotzeit machen.
Das ganze bei gigantischer Aussicht und frischer Luft einfach nicht zu topen.


----------



## Timo S. (6. März 2017)

Noch eine Frage, im Netz finde ich bzgl. den zu fahrenden Höhenmetern die Angaben:
Im Uhrzeigersinn ca. 330 hm mit dem Rad und 3670hm mit dem Lift
Gegen den Uhrzeigersinn ca. 1000hm mit dem Rad und 2400hm mit dem Lift
Kommt das so in etwa hin?


----------



## Heiko123 (6. März 2017)

Ja, könnten ein bisll mehr sein. 
Die 1000 ziehen sich gut, hier vorher Kraft tanken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

